# King George County, VA - "Arco" B&T M



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Arco(CL)'s Web Page

Please help or pass the information to someone who can rescue this dog. His time is running out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Name: Arco(CL)
Status: Available for Adoption
*Please Note:* This animal is listed as a courtesy to another organization. Please be sure to contact the foster/caretaker for more information about him.
Species: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Learn more about the German Shepherd Dog.
Color: Blk/Tan
Sex: Male
Current Age: 5 Years (best estimate)
Good with Dogs: Yes
Good with Cats: No
Good with Kids: Yes
Description:
Stacy Peerbolte
King George, VA
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 540-848-5702
Date posted: July 10, 2011


My dog Arco is currently in the King George county Animal Shelter (VA) and we have about 30 days to find him a new home.


Arco was a former explosives detection working dog for the United States Capitol Police, where I previously worked. He is a 5 yrs old, pure bred German Sheppard that came from Belgium to the department (see attached photo). However, after training Arco decided that was not the job he would have chosen for himself and decided that he did not want to be in the back of cars for most of the day. To that end, we adopted him nearly 3 yrs ago. Since Arco came home to us, he has been nothing but wonderful. He is very, very eager to please and loves nothing more than his Kong, a back scratch, and his family. Arco is current on all of his shots. He has been micro-chipped and is neutered. 

He plays well with other large dogs and nudges your hand to let you know when he is finished. However, he recently killed our neighbor’s outdoor, 17 year old cat and has been deemed by the local judge to be a “dangerous dog” under Virginia State Law. We were given the option by the Animal Control Authority to either euthanize or keep him. . Knowing that Arco is such a loving, good pet we did not want to euthanize him. While we considered keeping him, my husband is the registered owner of Arco and is a school teacher, and on the off chance that Arco happens to have another issue with a domestic animal, my husband would likely serve jail time and lose his job. We asked the Animal Control Authority if we could find a shelter or rescue to take him. They agreed to allow us to do this provided we find a location for him within the next 30 days. 

Any information that you can lend to assist Arco and I is very much appreciated. My shelter has indicated that they are willing to make any necessary phone calls and/or contact on my behalf if it will help to place him. They, too, have fallen in love with him and would like for him to find a good home.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Because he killed a cat he is a dangerous animal???  I sure will never consider living in VA! :nono:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

One of our board members spoke to this dog's owner and they found a place for him to go. I think, but am not certain, that it was in Arizona.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Will never live in Virginia; my GSD, Irk (went to the Bridge in 7/99) killed numerous cats in our completely fenced in back yard; we kept warning the neighbors and I finally threatened to sue one the neighbor behind me for emotional distress, etc. 
I love animals and it was very traumatic - cats, just as dogs, should not be left to roam outside unattended.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Remo said:


> One of our board members spoke to this dog's owner and they found a place for him to go. I think, but am not certain, that it was in Arizona.


I hope that's the case. Please update us if you find out for sure. I will let my contacts know, so they can put their energy into helping other rescues.

Thanks~Kathy


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I too hope he has found a home. If it weren't for us having a cat we would house him temporarily. Our pit killed our neighbor's cat and the humane society here charged the neighbor's not us. I am very sorry you had to lose your dog this way very sad


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

This is the message that was posted by one of our board members in response to our discussion about helping this dog. 

Lea

Great news!! Matter looks like its been resolved – I just spoke with King George AC – the owner has made arrangements for the dog to go to Arizona and it will be picked up later – They have my number should this fall through – Therefore, no further action required.
Enjoy your weekend,
Paul


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Any updates? This just came through my facebook today so, wasn't sure if safe???? Hoping...


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

ASR-Marian Krause also let me know this boy was rescued


----------

